# Barrington Pheloung (Broken Sword Soundtrack) deceased.



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2019)

_*10 May 1954 – 31 July 2019

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrington_Pheloung

*_


----------



## notimp (Aug 3, 2019)

I didn't even know him, and he made one of my favorite games.  I will look him up, thank you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


This has always been my favorite piece of his in the game.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2019)

notimp said:


> I didn't even know him, and he made one of my favorite games.  I will look him up, thank you.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




I LOVE this tune and this Chapter of the Game with the good,old british Lady Piermont.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 3, 2019)

Really lost a gret person here... Rest In Peace.
really enjoyed the music in broke sword, always was special to my ears...
and the game sequel was great too!
really wished for more great games like these, like these and monkey island...


----------



## notimp (Oct 10, 2019)

I just watched Endeavour, and admired the music, then saw his name in the intro credits. This time I knew who he was.  Thanks for that moment. 

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0006224/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 11, 2019)

sad, i always really liked the broken sword games, an the soundtrack was a good part of that


----------



## Graxer (Oct 11, 2019)

I have always loved his music from Broken Sword. Its really sad to hear he has passed.


----------

